# Is "normal" normal?



## shellebean

My PC did additional bloodwork Monday and I have results. I got the call from the nurse saying all is normal. Of course, as I've learned from this wonderful message board, I asked to get a copy. Here goes, not sure if anything stands out high or low within the "normal" range.

Previously, only bloodwork I've had was TSH 2.87 to (old) range of 0.4-4.5 and TPO was 698.6. This was two months ago in October 2011.

TSH 3.73 (0.4-4.5) Yep old range
T4, Free 1.0 (0.8-1.8)
T3, Free 2.7 (2.3-4.2)
White Blood cells 8.8 (3.8-10.8)
Red Blood cells 4.52 (3.8-5.1)
Hemaglobin 14.4 (11.7-15.5)
Hematocrit 42.5 (35-45)
MCV 94 (80-100)
MCHC 31.9 (27-33)
RDW 12.3 (11-15)
Platelet count 338 (140-400)
Absolute neutrophils 4189 (1500-7800)
**Absolute Lymphocytes 3969 H (850-3900)**
Absolute Monocytes 414 (200-950)
Absolute Basophils 26 (0-200)

There were also some other tests that just had #'s, with no ranges. Neutrophils 47.6
Lymphocytes 45.1
Monocytes 4.7
Eosinophils 2.3
Basophils 0.3

Sorry to post all this, but I have no idea what some of these tests even are. He also ran metabolic panel and hepatic function panel. None of those were outside the ranges. Anything other than the Absolute Lymphocytes stand out to any one? What does that mean anyway? Tied with my Hashi's?


----------



## Andros

shellebean said:


> My PC did additional bloodwork Monday and I have results. I got the call from the nurse saying all is normal. Of course, as I've learned from this wonderful message board, I asked to get a copy. Here goes, not sure if anything stands out high or low within the "normal" range.
> 
> Previously, only bloodwork I've had was TSH 2.87 to (old) range of 0.4-4.5 and TPO was 698.6. This was two months ago in October 2011.
> 
> TSH 3.73 (0.4-4.5) Yep old range
> T4, Free 1.0 (0.8-1.8)
> T3, Free 2.7 (2.3-4.2)
> White Blood cells 8.8 (3.8-10.8)
> Red Blood cells 4.52 (3.8-5.1)
> Hemaglobin 14.4 (11.7-15.5)
> Hematocrit 42.5 (35-45)
> MCV 94 (80-100)
> MCHC 31.9 (27-33)
> RDW 12.3 (11-15)
> Platelet count 338 (140-400)
> Absolute neutrophils 4189 (1500-7800)
> **Absolute Lymphocytes 3969 H (850-3900)**
> Absolute Monocytes 414 (200-950)
> Absolute Basophils 26 (0-200)
> 
> There were also some other tests that just had #'s, with no ranges. Neutrophils 47.6
> Lymphocytes 45.1
> Monocytes 4.7
> Eosinophils 2.3
> Basophils 0.3
> 
> Sorry to post all this, but I have no idea what some of these tests even are. He also ran metabolic panel and hepatic function panel. None of those were outside the ranges. Anything other than the Absolute Lymphocytes stand out to any one? What does that mean anyway? Tied with my Hashi's?


Absolute Lymphocytes

The absolute count is just at the upper limit and the percentage is mildly elevated.

Any viral infection can cause this rise.

Also chronic long standing infection leads to increase in lymphocytes

Post vaccination of any kind lymphocytes may be raised 
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pathology-1640/2009/11/lab-results-1.htm#b

This site tells you how to do the math and also why the others are listed w/o ranges.

Nothing else stands out except that your FREES are low and TSH too high (for our liking, anyway.)

Hematocrit kind of high.

The most common cause of increased hematocrit is dehydration, and with adequate fluid intake, the hematocrit returns to normal.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/hematocrit/tab/test


----------



## shellebean

Thanks Andros, not sure on the lymphocytes. I have had this chronic phlem-type thing going on for over a year. Feel like I have to clear my throat but not really anything coughing up. Gone to Dr. twice, but just get antibiotics that don't help. At last Dr. appt, I mentioned again (new PC) and he gave me an inhaler to try for a week or so. Maybe there is something there with lungs??

Also, you say the Frees are low; what would that do or indicate? With my TSH going up from 2.87 to 3.73 in two months, I know it's slight but I can feel it! May be getting closer to meds!


----------



## joplin1975

shellebean said:


> Thanks Andros, not sure on the lymphocytes. I have had this chronic phlem-type thing going on for over a year. Feel like I have to clear my throat but not really anything coughing up. Gone to Dr. twice, but just get antibiotics that don't help. At last Dr. appt, I mentioned again (new PC) and he gave me an inhaler to try for a week or so. Maybe there is something there with lungs??


This could be unrelated/not relevant, but...

I had a chronic cough for YEARS. Tried antibiotics and inhalers, etc. Blamed it on post-nasal drip (because I am allergic to everything under the sun, including cats (had 4, now have 3), dogs (check!), horses and hay (check and check!)) but as soon as I had my TT, the cough has more or less disappeared. I've been wondering if it's been my enlarged thyroid pushing on my throat that I had been feeling and/or if I DID have a post-nasal drip and the enlargement was making drainage difficult.


----------



## Andros

shellebean said:


> Thanks Andros, not sure on the lymphocytes. I have had this chronic phlem-type thing going on for over a year. Feel like I have to clear my throat but not really anything coughing up. Gone to Dr. twice, but just get antibiotics that don't help. At last Dr. appt, I mentioned again (new PC) and he gave me an inhaler to try for a week or so. Maybe there is something there with lungs??
> 
> Also, you say the Frees are low; what would that do or indicate? With my TSH going up from 2.87 to 3.73 in two months, I know it's slight but I can feel it! May be getting closer to meds!


When was the last time you had a lung x-ray? It could be a good idea. Also, consider chronic bronchitis or even a fungal infection. Antibiotics won't touch fungal. They have to do a swab and a culture to indentify fungal or gram negative or gram positive.

The numbers indicate hypo in slo-mo.


----------



## shellebean

That's me...SLO-MO! REALLY dragging today. Funny, I feel good only about 2-3 days/month and that is during my period. Never thought I'd look forward to that time of the month.

Joplin, funny we DO have so many similarities. When I started having the abnormal thyroid stuff, first thought was that this throat thing (phlem) was tied in somehow. I feel like I need to clear my throat but only by end of day do I have a cough, and it's not a real cough, just annoying.

I'm giving the inhaler a week, then we'll see. If I don't see any changes, may push for lung xray. I hadn't even thought about lungs, just thought thyroid since that has my heightened attention right now.


----------



## shellebean

Don't have any allergies...thank goodness none for animals. Have FOUR dogs currently, they are my kids!


----------



## northernlite

Shellebean -

Your thyroid numbers indicate you are hypo now. Are you symptomatic? Are you on medication? You should be if you are symptomatic.


----------



## shellebean

I am very symptomatic. No medication yet. Finally had appt with PC and he said he would start me on synthroid since I feel so crummy. Endo wouldn't do it. PC wanted the additional bloodwork first though. I had only had it once, so good to see a comparison and yes, my TSH has gone up in the past two months. I think when we meet again next week, I may finally get on some meds. Hope it helps.


----------



## shellebean

Got labs back from last appt. These are the last ones prior to taking any synthroid.
Of course, my TSH was normal (better than last time, too) but my FREE T4 was even lower, from 1.0 to 0.636 (range 0.8-1.9). Will now taking the synthroid help raise this?

All other tests were normal except Cholestrol. Guess I need to start paying even MORE attention to what I'm eating. Total was 214 (<180) and LDL was 122 (<100). HDL was good.

Getting older sucks...


----------



## Andros

shellebean said:


> Got labs back from last appt. These are the last ones prior to taking any synthroid.
> Of course, my TSH was normal (better than last time, too) but my FREE T4 was even lower, from 1.0 to 0.636 (range 0.8-1.9). Will now taking the synthroid help raise this?
> 
> All other tests were normal except Cholestrol. Guess I need to start paying even MORE attention to what I'm eating. Total was 214 (<180) and LDL was 122 (<100). HDL was good.
> 
> Getting older sucks...


What is your TSH, do you know? You barely have any FT4 so it makes me wonder what your FT3 might look like!

Are you on thyroxine replacement? If not, why not?


----------



## shellebean

My TSH was 2.51. Was 3.73 just a few weeks ago (0.4-4.0).
This time he only took FREE T4 and total T3 which was 128 (82-179).

Two weeks ago, my FREE T4 was 1.0 (Now 0.636) and FREE T3 was 2.7.
I should be happy my TSH was where it was (considering I just started synthroid two weeks ago). Frustrating though that is is SOO normal and FREE T4 is so low. I can almost "feel" when my thyroid seems to be "kicking in" and when it's not. A few days a month I almost feel hyper but I think it's just trying extra hard to work; but enough to keep my TSH from shooting up.

Who knows!!


----------



## Andros

shellebean said:


> My TSH was 2.51. Was 3.73 just a few weeks ago (0.4-4.0).
> This time he only took FREE T4 and total T3 which was 128 (82-179).
> 
> Two weeks ago, my FREE T4 was 1.0 (Now 0.636) and FREE T3 was 2.7.
> I should be happy my TSH was where it was (considering I just started synthroid two weeks ago). Frustrating though that is is SOO normal and FREE T4 is so low. I can almost "feel" when my thyroid seems to be "kicking in" and when it's not. A few days a month I almost feel hyper but I think it's just trying extra hard to work; but enough to keep my TSH from shooting up.
> 
> Who knows!!


I can tell you that if most of us had a 
TSH that high; we would not be happy campers.

How much Synthroid are you on?

The majority of us like TSH at about 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range provided by your lab.

Too soon to tell re the Synthroid as it takes about 8 weeks to build up in the system at which point you should have labs for further adjustment.


----------



## shellebean

The doc started me on 112mcg. From the response I got from the board here, I've been splitting them in half because we worried that was WAY too hight to start.


----------



## northernlite

Synthyroid is synthetic T4 so you should see your FT4 go up on the 56 mcg.

I felt the first improvement in my symptoms 12 days after I started taking it. It was just slight but then more improvements each day after that until I leveled out about 2 weeks later.


----------



## shellebean

I'm sure hoping so. It's been just two weeks and I seem to feel slightly better, but I work retail and this time of year is crazy busy, lots or work hours and exhausting. I'm hoping when things slow down in the next week or so and I have a little more time under my belt with the Synthroid, I'll have more of a skip in my step!

Thanks for the input!!


----------

